# fur hood on jacket



## ss0 (Jan 10, 2010)

Personally, I'm not a fan of fur on the hoods, but if you like it, who cares?


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

im glad mine is removable ... it looks cool around the city ... but its like wet hair once the snow melts on it ... and im doubtful there are any non faux fur hoods non-foe-fir-hoodz


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

As much as I'd like an Arctic parka with a coyote fur ruff for staying warm on brutal winter days (I really would), I don't think I'd want fur on my snowboarding jacket. I never wear a hood when riding and the fur would just collect snow and ice and get in the way.


----------



## ellsworth (Oct 30, 2010)

in my opinion shes right it is kinda gay but that just what i think


----------



## Keelayz (Nov 1, 2010)

I would think fur on a jacket would not do well snowboarding just because it would just get wet and icy.

Other than that wear whatever suits your style. Who cares what everyone else thinks of you.:cheeky4:


----------



## Tourbo24 (Sep 17, 2010)

i got it on my jacket too, but it is removable. i still ride with it on cuz i dont care what people think of me. ^^


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You should listen to your gf on this one.


----------

